# Size differences...



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

As some may realize, I have 2 new tiels from two breeders....Sonny is (older)15 weeks old and is a considerable amount smaller than Kumo (younger)who is only 8 weeks. He eats very well, and is doing fine, I am just surprised at the difference...I will try to post a pic of them together. 

Is this common for different lines to be smaller/larger? I wonder because I also have 7 Budgies and they are almost all the exact same size....


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes it is normal,cockatiels are just like us humans some are bigger than others so some cockatiels will weigh more than others just like some cockatiels are big boned and some are not.Hope that helps.


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks,yes it does. Just was curious


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It also depends on the quality of breeding...good breeding can make for bigger babies and not so good breeding can make for smaller babies. And certain mutations can be smaller than others (I've found cinnamons to bigger boned then most of their counterparts.) No two tiels are gonna be exactly alike.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My cinnamon grey male is light and smaller than my lutino female, who is a good eater and heavy bone set.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a cinnamon and shes on the larger side. She doesnt like to hear that though so we call her "big-boned" hee hee


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

My cinnamon boys are heavy compared to their albino siblings. They're my little fatties (they hate it when I call them that.)


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Fredandiris said:


> My cinnamon boys are heavy compared to their albino siblings. They're my little fatties (they hate it when I call them that.)


LOL!!!! We always joke around my house and say Jony has a "marilyn monroe" ( full figured body ) .... LOL! bless her heart... when she was a baby she was more circle shaped then peanut shaped ( head and body) heehee


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Our little Francis is a cinnamon pearl pied and is also on the big bone side.So cute!X x


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

My Cinnamon is smaller....here is a pic with both of them. Sonny (cinn) is 15 weeks and Kumo(silver whiteface) is 8 weeks

The pic isn't the greatest....maybe it's hard to tell here....


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> It also depends on the quality of breeding...good breeding can make for bigger babies and not so good breeding can make for smaller babies. And certain mutations can be smaller than others (I've found cinnamons to bigger boned then most of their counterparts.) No two tiels are gonna be exactly alike.


Funny you say that....Sonny's breeder was good but, Kumo's was better and Kumo is a lot bigger.If I were to get another, I'd go to the second breeder again, not the first.Not that she did anything I could see wrong....she had a beautiful 13 year old macaw that seemed very healthy and her place was clean, but Sonny is not as tame. Kumo is almost a pain in the butt ....so I told the kids not to let him/her climb up to their shoulders or land on their heads.
Isn't that what people say makes them think they are the boss?


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Shandy is a a dyc gray and a lot smaller than Sunny who is a pied. They are from the same clutch I think...maybe not..but were/are 'brothers' and from the same breeder/same age. She has 60 birds tho so many babies at one time when she has them. I think last weight was 88 and 113 for them!!


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

wow...quite a difference!


----------



## CrazyBirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

Buster is noticeably smaller than Casey, even his crest is small!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> sn't that what people say makes them think they are the boss?


Unlike larger parrots tiels don't have dominance issues. They're flying to the head because its the highest part of your body and they like to be up high to look out for predators. Its fine to let them up there if it doesn't bother you.


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

That is good to know!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Word of advice: watch out for any stray poops.
Sometimes they poo in your hair, but you don't know until way later. It's so gross. Lol, maybe it's just me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Word of advice: watch out for any stray poops.
> Sometimes they poo in your hair, but you don't know until way later. It's so gross. Lol, maybe it's just me.


No its not just you, it is gross. That's always my biggest worry when they chill on my head. My hubby had Cinnamon on his shoulder one time before he had to go to work (she had just started making egg poops and he was going underway so he was saying goodbye to her) and when he got to the ship his buddy pointed out the huge gob of bird poop on his back. Not cool lol.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm used to poop in my hair, haha -- don't really find it that gross anymore, just inconvenient. It's easily removed when dry, not so much when wet. My Juju loves heads, way too much.  Freya likes being on my shoulder, Moon likes my shoulder, chest and forearm, but Juju always goes for the head first. I think it's where he feels safest. He must have been handled roughly at one point because it took him a while to trust my hands though he was on my head almost immediately.
I've never had him try to "dominate" me from up there -- he just sits and preens my hair.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

At what age are tiels fully sized? Smokey is pretty big and also really long. Like he has really long tail feathers and crest. Echo has a much shorter crest and tail feathers but then she hasn't gone through her first full moult so she's still a bit ragged lol.

Smokey is a cinamon split pearl pied and Echo is a whiteface pearl pied. If Echo isn't fully grown i think she could end up bigger than Smokey!


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Fredandiris said:


> Word of advice: watch out for any stray poops.
> Sometimes they poo in your hair, but you don't know until way later. It's so gross. Lol, maybe it's just me.


I agree totally! I'm not crazy about my head being crapped on :blink:


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> No its not just you, it is gross. That's always my biggest worry when they chill on my head. My hubby had Cinnamon on his shoulder one time before he had to go to work (she had just started making egg poops and he was going underway so he was saying goodbye to her) and when he got to the ship his buddy pointed out the huge gob of bird poop on his back. Not cool lol.










That is TOO funny!


----------

